# Fascist Anti Fascist whats the difference



## 614 crust (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok i've seen and read alot of shit and so heres my opinion. Fascist anti fascist whats the difference. 
So many of you claim to be anarchists and "anti fascist" which i myself once did when i was younger. Now i find myself believing everyone is entitled to their own beliefs or opinions whatever they may be as long as they don't try to impose them on others.
So in my eyes being so called anti fascist and trying to impose this on others is in essence hippocritical and a form of fascism itself. Being pro this anti that. Maybe being apathetic is the only way of being truly "anti fascist" as you seem to think is so important. Basicly i just see both sides as rediculous. 
But then again maybe I'm wrong. I don't know and I don't really care. to me we're all just human regardless of race, sexual preference whatever, maybe a little different but hey wouldn't the world be a lame and boring fucking place if we were all exactly the same and all had the same beliefs and opinions. I feel that it would. In my eyes its all these differences that make it interesting.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 17, 2010)

614 crust said:


> Now i find myself believing everyone is entitled to their own beliefs or opinions whatever they may be as long as they don't try to impose them on others.



Wait, fascists aren't known for trying to impose their beliefs on others? Or, to take a step back further, fascism itself doesn't involve imposing things on others? And not letting fascists control you is hypocritical? I'm confused.


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 17, 2010)

so beating or attacking others whether it be physical or verbal because they are not like them or think differently from them is not imposing their beliefs on others? then what is it? and i didn't say not letting them control you is hipocritical. i stated that trying to make them believe differently than they do or attacking them for there beliefs is being no different then them.
And as i also said maybe i am wrong i dont know. just giving people something to think about.
Also don't get me wrong if i see some on being attacked just because they are gay, black, female what ever i would be quick to defend them. i was just trying to say that everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions whether you would consider them wrong or not. So we shouldn't try to tell people they have to think one way or another. If this person wants to change they will. if they don't want to change then why attack them for it because if they don't want it there is nothing we can do to change it. other than offer an option and maybe try and comunicate why you feel the way you do to them. Attacking people for their differences is not going to make them want to change it will just make them hate you more and in turn strengthen what they already believe.


----------



## MoetThePoet (Jun 13, 2010)

u trollin


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm "against" fascism and all that lame shit, but I don't like fighting with people enough to spout my personal beliefs down their throat. Only defend my ideals when they are being attacked in the first place, cause I'm not some egocentric all important dickhead. However, I know that a bunch of my personal values were picked up from other people. I wasn't always the way I am now. I really just think self important assholes are the ones that go on and on about the shit they beleive, and trash others without any reason, not the whole "anti-fascist" community.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, I hate that this thread is active again.

Fascist: Uses whatever tactics necessary to destroy a broad group (skin color/income level/nationality) of people.

Anti-fascist: Uses whatever tactics necessary to get rid of fascist individuals (who attack large groups). Or, in more european terms, a group who helps defend whatever other group is being attacked by fascists at the time, by confronting them face to face.


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 13, 2010)

Chalmbers said:


> i completely see what 614 Crust is trying to say, and I'm going to try to summarize how i am interpreting what he wrote.
> Basically:
> 
> Fascists attack others based on their differences.
> ...


 
Thank you Chalmbers.
Now when I wrote this I will say I was still fucked up a bit faded and stupid. but beyond that there were reasons. Like being jumped by anti racist skins a few times because I'm not all patriotic and shit. I used to be heavily involved in ARA. The shit just got annoying. I am still very much against fascism in any form. I just got tired of all the bullshit I was getting myself by those who were supposed to be on the same side because my opinions and dress was a little different. Now I will agree with 120 It's def not all of them that are this way. this just came from my own personal experiences. And I just wanted to point out the hypocrisy of both sides.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 13, 2010)

614 crust said:


> Attacking people for their differences is not going to make them want to change it will just make them hate you more and in turn strengthen what they already believe.


 
agreed, it's just logic really


----------



## MoetThePoet (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't hate on antifascists and I don't think "forcing" racists or any other shit out is somehow inmoral, unethical or hypocritical.
Mind you, I see your point.
But for example, I am latino, therefore a minority. If it's some asshole's belief that I should be shot, locked up or thrown out of where I live, I am going to get pissed off, and quite rightly so. I will act upon that anger and hopefully punch and kick a motherfucker out. I am acting in self defense because I know this is a motherfucker who is actively trying to violently force this on me. For example, if he votes for it, or at least tries to make a political party for that purpose, that means he's trying to control all institutionalized violence (police and army) to force that on me. Therefore, he's actively engaging in violence against me, even though it's not direct, since he's making someone else do the job.

Honestly, I don't think there's any fascist that wouldnt be an "activist" for his cause. If he's going around displaying it, tough shit but he deserves to get jumped on, at least I feel (as a minority) that I have that right. Maybe you (if you're white) don't feel like you're being insulted, but I do. If someone insults you on the street, don't you get to act out on that too, or does that make you a fascist somehow, for denying them their free speech?

Do you guys believe in unrestrained free speech? Every "right" there is is a social construct and logically impossible outside statist axioms. (Which have no logical bases)

In other words, there are no rights. And that's okay.


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 24, 2010)

racism and fascism, which pretty much always go hand in hand, are not logical; they lie in a wholly separate realm. therefore, you cant expect to reason with them, or talk it out. some people can only comprehend getting beat up. we all know that you cant reason with bullies.

have any of you ever been in a fight? as a nerdy kid, ive always have been picked on, and kicking someones ass, for cause, earns you respect. ive been apologized to many times after breaking some pricks face, and if nothing else theyve avoided me. what schoolyard bully is gonna try to pick on the geek who busted his face? they look for easy prey, and anything but that isnt worth the trouble. have you ever tried to ask someone nicely to stop pushing you down?

the prey of fascist bullies are have traits they can do nothing about, and fascists know that. the pricks can take off their flight jackets/camo pants and change their attitude whenever they want: they know the absurdity of what it is they are doing, no one is robotic enough not to know no one can, or should have to, change their race, color, gender, sexual orientation, or otherwise inborn traits. you just have to try everything you can to wake them up from their dreamworld and let them know you wont stand for it.

with all of that said every circumstance isnt the same, but i know that antifa dont just beat up everyone in a flight jacket, and antifa are all individuals and therefore you cannot group them together as a singular entity to say they are all reasonable.


----------

